

Show HN: Kondoot - Watch LIVE a day in the life of a startup - coenhyde
http://kondoot.com/kondoot

======
9999
So what makes you guys different from justin/ustream/stickam?

~~~
nathanhoad
We do have the public broadcasting like Justin.tv and UStream but we also have
a focus on creating networks of friends that you can chat with and video call.

When broadcasting you do have the option of opening it up to the world like
the other sites but you can also limit the broadcast to just friends or even
just specific people.

More stuff in the works but we can't really talk about it yet :-P

~~~
9999
I saw the comment re: wowza, you guys aren't going to use p2p over rtmfp?
Seems pretty essential if you want to nail the person to person calling with
Flash.

~~~
nathanhoad
Yeah the video guys are working on that at the moment.

------
ideamonk
The chatbox went too funny after two guys did the chair race
<http://i55.tinypic.com/257pshy.png> seem to be busy fixing the issues now -
<http://i51.tinypic.com/2rh4a4o.png>

~~~
nathanhoad
Yes. Perhaps there should have been more programming and fewer chair races :-P

------
collypops
Using their tech to show us them building their tech. This works on so many
levels. I'm waiting for the Inception theme to start playing.

~~~
nathanhoad
Funnily enough we do have Mind Heist (the trailer music from Inception)
playing in the office :-P

------
nathanhoad
Ok guys, it's been an interesting day and now we are heading off to bed.
Thanks for zany chat antics over the course of the day ;-)

~~~
racer01
Great work

------
DanBlake
We did something similar to this at tinychat a long time ago. Lifecasting
definitely isnt for me :)

Nice site, good luck with it.

~~~
nathanhoad
Thanks. Good luck with your next venture ;-)

------
nathanhoad
Hi guys. I'm a founder and just signed up to say hello and answer questions
that people might have.

------
kondoot_user
Not bad but the guy in the black shirt didn't dance and now I hate it.

~~~
nathanhoad
Hey, you can always broadcast a dance!

PS. I'm not the guy in the black shirt :-P

------
coenhyde
I'm helping to setup their AWS infrastructure.

------
racer01
Cool site guys. When did you launch kondoot?

~~~
nathanhoad
The new site has been live for two weeks. We are still working out the rough
edges but it's been fun and there are plenty of new things coming out soon!

------
kayoone
these guys seem to like each other

Anonymous: yes u u twat joseph: the beaver look alike marknel: apparently i
stink benhoad: french shower there... marknel: that was punishment i thi nk :S
emil: yes u do Anonymous: still a twat emil: he didnt have shower for 2 weeks
Anonymous: smell bastard marknel: sif two weeks Anonymous: i love u really
mark marknel: thanks mate <3 you too :P joseph: the smell usally come fro m
emils arse

~~~
marknel
We need chat snaps like bash.org :P That'd be awesome to have.

------
micky_25
what do you use to stream the video? flash p2p?

~~~
coenhyde
Wowza backend and flash client

------
jane_tan88
This is such a cool idea!

------
melissakate
wow! awesome idea. i never knew that you tube & twitter had a love child :-P

